

Download (fluxus) - deadIMPULSE
http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/packages/

======
MaysonL
About page (easily findable by truncating the link above).

<http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/>

This is the software used to create the video linked to in this HN thread:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=795184>

------
jbm
I think this is some kind of coding visualization software, but I can't find
any useful information online. On top of that, the submitter has no comments
and seems to have made his account just to submit this. Flagged.

~~~
deadIMPULSE
No, I made the account to pst other things. I just havent found anything good.
It is awesome software.

------
Raphael
I'm twelve, and what is this?

